# Trivia 5/17



## luckytrim (May 17, 2018)

trivia 5/17
DID YOU KNOW ...
The glue on Israeli postage stamps is certified  Kosher.


1. Name the Rock singer who played the role of Leather  Tuscadero in the 
sitcom "Happy Days"...
2.  What type of physical map may indicate  elevation?
3. The Sunday preceding Easter is of special significance to  Christians. By 
what name is it known?
4. "Singled Out," "Remote Control" and "Room Raiders" are all  game shows 
that have appeared on which television network?
  a. - MTV
  b. - ABC
  c. - HBO
  d. - Showtime
5. Where were the Braves playing before the move to Atlanta  ?
(Bonus; ...and before that ??)
6. Can you name the Country that has Managua as its Capitol  ?
7. Name the Classic Country singer who was nicknamed "The  Texas 
Troubadour"...
8. Which TV cowboy rode a horse named Tony ?
  a. - Lash LaRue
  b. - Red Ryder
  c. - Hopalong Cassidy
  d. - Tom Mix

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The word paparazzi literally means "crazy fly".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Suzi Quatro
2. Relief Map
3. Palm Sunday
4. - a
5. Milwaukee (Boston)
6. Nicaragua
7. Ernest Tubb
8. - d


CRAP !!
Paparazzi (US: /ˌpɑːpəˈrɑːtsi/, UK: /ˌpæpəˈrætsi/; Italian:  [papaˈrattsi];
singular: masculine paparazzo or feminine paparazza) are  independent
photographers who take pictures of high-profile people, such  as athletes,
entertainers, politicians, and other celebrities, typically  while subjects
go about their usual life routines. Paparazzi tend to make a  living by
selling their photographs to media outlets focusing on tabloid  journalism
and sensationalism (such as gossip magazines).
A news photographer named Paparazzo (played by Walter Santesso  in the 1960
film La Dolce Vita directed by Federico Fellini) is the eponym  of the word
paparazzi. In his book Word and Phrase, Robert Hendrickson  writes that
Fellini took the name from an Italian dialect word that  describes a
particularly annoying noise, that of a buzzing mosquito. As  Fellini said in
his interview to Time magazine, "Paparazzo ... suggests to me  a buzzing
insect, hovering, darting, stinging." Those versions of the  word's origin
are confirmed by Treccani, the most authoritative Italian  encyclopaedia, but
sometimes contested. For example, in the Abruzzo dialect  spoken by Ennio
Flaiano, co-scriptwriter of La Dolce Vita, the term paparazzo  refers to the
local clam, Venerupis decussata, and is also used as a  metaphor for the
shutter of a camera lens.


----------

